# Looking for a Multi-Amp MS-1A Schematic



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Here. I keep this in my wallet. I can't be bothered to turn it


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

In case you can't see it, yes you can just install another switch. There are three wires going to the switch: a hot, a switch leg, and a neutral for the light.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks. That is what I thought.
I am looking at the drawing on the BlackBerry. 
I will look at it on the computer when I get back from my walk. 
Wish I could hard found it in PDF.
Thanks again.
LC


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Thanks. That is what I thought.
> I am looking at the drawing on the BlackBerry.
> I will look at it on the computer when I get back from my walk.
> Wish I could hard found it in PDF.
> ...


I keep that in my wallet too:

http://www.biddlemegger.com/biddle-ug/MS-1A_UG.pdf


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I looked at that site and the manual before I posted. When I clicked on the manual I can see only 7 pages and I think the schematic is on page 11 as best as I can tell .

Thanks LC


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I looked at that site and the manual before I posted. When I clicked on the manual I can see only 7 pages and I think the schematic is on page 11 as best as I can tell .
> 
> Thanks LC


I didn't mean to post that link. I've edited it since. The new link should go right to the PDF.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

That works for me .
Thanks Again

LC


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Got the switch replaced last night no problem. Now the cord needs replaced next week's job pending overtime.
Thanks again for your help.

LC


----------

